# Waxstock Deals n Discounts



## ian180p

Hi guys, 

I'm planning a visit to waxstock 2020 so I just wanted to know what type of deals n discounts manufacturers have offered in previous years?

I've made a conscious decision not to buy any new products between now and then, which is a tough ask and I'm not sure I will be able to do it. 

Some come on guys let's have a list of the deals. 

Thanks in advance
Ian


----------



## Gas head

Hi Ian 
Suppose it depends how much it will cost you to attend, discounts are pretty good on the day discounts vary across the range. for me its worth it as its less than 20 miles away, if I had to spend on hotel probably wouldn't be worth it, its a good day out though as I can pick up products in one hit.


----------



## dchapman88

Couldnt agree more with Gas Head

I have a 3 hour drive so drive up Saturday and stay the night so I'm ready for the day sunday
Costs a fortune at the weekend. Spend prob no more than £100 at the event, sometimes that includes food too. 

Some good deals on products, normally bulk buy deals IMO, but I spose it all depends what your in the market for 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## ian180p

I want to go to the show anyway so I'm not bothered about the spend on travel etc.

I'm in the market for onr, pressure washer accessories, polishing pads maybe some other opti coat products and anything else that takes my fancy. 

Thanks 
Ian


----------



## mariof31

I think most discounts from traders was around 20 % some more some less,


----------



## Jonnybbad

Some good deals to be had but imho you need to set yourself a budget or you will get carried away I should know my first show i spent a small fortune and ended up with product that are still unused 

Quite a few trader do limited edition products just for the show so for me this make it worth the visit 

But the main thing about waxstock is you get to put a face to the name and actually meet the traders/owners of the companies and although it's a busy show I'm yet to not stand and have a good chat with the main traders I buy my products from 

Me and bro travel 2 1/2 hours each way on the day but for us it well worth the time and effort it's 1 show I will not miss you have to experience it just to see the buzz around the halls and see the cars on show


----------



## JimLethbridge

I got my tix last night, this will be my first attendance. I'm usually a bit of a passive lurker on the forums but thought it's about time i took the plunge and saw the place in the flesh for a change. can anyone recommend a decent budget?


----------



## Jasonjo

It's a great day out tbh, always a good event to geek out 

Last year I drove up early, then back home later (about 2.5 hrs each) with my Dad but this year I'm going to stay over the night before I think to make things easier

The 20% discount stated above seems pretty close based upon offers last year - quite a few of the deals sell out early so worth having an idea what you want in advance and getting those first before generally looking around at show cars (I made that mistake last year and missed out)

Like others have said, it's quite easy to get carried away with products and buy loads of stuff you probably don't need - but for me that's half the fun of the day out though 

Ticket purchased, hotel booked...can't wait 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi

Are the tickets available to purchase now?.SJ.


----------



## RandomlySet

JimLethbridge said:


> can anyone recommend a decent budget?


Apply to the bank for a re-mortgage, that should cover it :lol:

I guess it depends on what you want... Do you set a budget of £100/£200/£500 or do you tell yourself "right, I'll buy a new shampoo, maybe a wax and some consumables".


----------



## RandomlySet

stonejedi said:


> Are the tickets available to purchase now?.SJ.


Yes, early bird tickets (500 of them IIRC) went on sale Monday evening I believe.


----------



## stonejedi

Time booked off of work and tickets purchased









.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonnybbad

Previous years I took alot of money and my debit card but last year I took a mear £150 and bought everything I wanted and more and still had money left 

I find that having a list and sticking to that list helps with keeping the spending down


----------



## ian180p

My early bird ticket arrived today. I'd better start saving hey?

Sent from my SM-T720 using Tapatalk


----------

